# Synchronisatio  Icloud Iphone5 10.0.2



## thibault2 (5 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Suite à des problèmes de synchronisation entre mon iphone et mon compte icloud (niveau calendrier surtout), j'ai décoché/coché le calendrier dans le réglage icloud, puis déconnecté/connecté mon compte après plusieurs échec. Du coup ca ne marche toujours pas ..

Après avoir remarqué que mes contacts avaient été doublés, j'ai réalisé la même opération. Sans surprise ca ne marche toujours pas et même que j'ai perdu mes contacts ...

Avez vous déjà eu le même probleme ? 

Je vous remercie !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2017)

Etrange ce problème , pas de soucis de mon coté


----------

